# Just how does one get rid of Bing as a home page?!?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a specific news site as my home page so that when I open a new tab or window, this page should pop up. However, it doesn't. I get that annoying "bing" window/tab instead. Sometimes I even get a totally blank page whose tab title says "untitled."

I've redone my Internet options and home page settings ad infinitum, but can't seem to figure out how to get rid of this nuisance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I have a specific news site as my home page so that when I open a new tab or window, this page should pop up. However, it doesn't. I get that annoying "bing" window/tab instead. Sometimes I even get a totally blank page whose tab title says "untitled."
> 
> I've redone my Internet options and home page settings ad infinitum, but can't seem to figure out how to get rid of this nuisance.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Say three Hail Bill Gates, Five Bugger Ballmer, and use a new browser. Yes, I am being flip, but the suggestion re browser has merit. Some.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd rather not have to switch from Firefox.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

After you open a new tab, if you hit the Home button, does it go to your desired homepage?

I think the Home page and the new tab start page are two different things. I know in SeaMonkey new tabs open to a blank page which is fine with me.

You don't say which OS you're using or which version of IE, but try this:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...ew-tab-to-your-home-page-in-Internet-Explorer


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> I'd rather not have to switch from Firefox.


Refer to the following links for instructions on changing the home page in Firefox:

Windows


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm using Windows 7. I've changed the home page in Firefox several times, and when I click on the home page icon, I am taken to my home page. Moreover, when I open a new tab or window, it opened up with my home page showing. However, that changed months ago when for some strange reason the new tab or window opened with the "bing" logo there or was blank altogether.

It's as if bing has taken over something.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I've seen that type of behavior before. Have you tried any other browsers to see if the problem is limited just to Firefox?
Here is a couple of things I would try and see if that helps.

1) Check your toolbar settings and see if there is some kind of Bing toolbar installed & remove them & restart Firefox
2) Check add-ons and see if there is any thing associated with Bing or "Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant" and remove them & restart Firefox

If those don't turn up anything, check under Add Programs in the control panel and see if any Bing tools have been installed and remove them & reboot.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

# 1 was moot, as I didn't have any such toolbars present. I did follow your # 2 suggestion and restarted Firefox. New windows open with my home page showing, but new tabs are opening as blank pages labeled "Untitled"; at least it's not "bing" anymore.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> # 1 was moot, as I didn't have any such toolbars present. I did follow your # 2 suggestion and restarted Firefox. New windows open with my home page showing, but new tabs are opening as blank pages labeled "Untitled"; at least it's not "bing" anymore.


I went and checked my Firefox as well (I typically use Chrome) and my new tabs and windows open the same way, "untitled". I believe that is the default for Firefox.

What would you like to see in those new tab? A copy of the page you are currently viewing or a different browser or your home page?

Check out this add-on: New Tab Homepage.

This add-on will replace "untitled" with what ever page you have set as your home page.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot. "Untitled" is really no big deal; I just hated "bing" and its taking over everything.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> I just hated "bing" and its taking over everything.


I can appreciate that. Glad I could help!

Here is another add-on that might meet your needs

Tab Utilities

Tab Utilities is more robust then the first add-on I suggested and also you to select a search engine, the home page or a user-specified page for new tabs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm running Firefox 4 and have these options:










Can't remember what Firefox 3 options were like.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm running Firefox 4 and have these options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appears to be the same in Firefox 3 but I believe this only applies to when Firefox starts or opens a new window.

I believe Firefox 4 still gives you a blank page when you open a new tab.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm running Firefox 4 and have these options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running FF v4 as well and had it set up this way.



fluffybear said:


> Appears to be the same in Firefox 3 but I believe this only applies to when Firefox starts or opens a new window.
> 
> I believe Firefox 4 still gives you a blank page when you open a new tab.


With the add-on I just installed, a new tab now shows my home page. Before, both a new tab and new window showed that annoying "bing" logo.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's been awhile but isn't there the option on the Tabs tab to set the home page when you open a new tab? I could have swore it was there without the need for a third party plug in.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

You said you were using Firefox but tried to correct the problem using internet options. Internet options only effects IE, to change things in Firefox you have to use Firefox’s prefferences. You need to go to the setting for when opening a new tab.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's under Tools then Options. That's where the settings were, and that's where I changed them, which didn't do any good for some reason. Regardless, the problem has since been solved.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Dammit! Frickin' bing is back, but this time whatever I did before to get rid of it didn't work. There are no plug-ins or add-ons related to bing or Microsoft Framework; I've reset my home page. Yet every time I open Firefox, bing pops up.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Dammit! Frickin' bing is back, but this time whatever I did before to get rid of it didn't work. There are no plug-ins or add-ons related to bing or Microsoft Framework; I've reset my home page. Yet every time I open Firefox, bing pops up.


Did you install msn messenger or one of the Windows live applications could have changed it again or i'd say you have some malware on your pc


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, a malware check comes up OK. I didn't install any of the other things to which you refer. Weird.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using Firefox for several years and have never clicked on the New Tab button until I came across this thread. I'm using Version 6.0.2 and get a blank page, which is sort of what I would expect of a new tab, when I click there.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, a malware check comes up OK. I didn't install any of the other things to which you refer. Weird.


Before changing your home page-Disable your Virus software first then make changes restart and try again.

That may be blocking your changes.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll give that a shot and see. Doesn't hurt, I'm sure.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could always edit your HOSTS file to include a manual entry redirecting bing.com to Google's IP, or wherever you want it to go.


----------

